# Help Me/Mettallica Death Megnetic



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone have the Metallica Death Magnetic Guitar Hero Version? I have been through dozens of links and instructions how to get it via torrent downloads, but I cannot for the life of me figure it out. I have tried various torrent software and visited pirate bay and all of that, but I have just come to the conclusion that all that effort and downloading all that software is not worth it for one album. If anyone has it I would even be willing to donate some money for a copy. For those that do not know, there is a reason for wanting the guitar hero version.


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

have you tried filestube and general-files?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I have it. Let me know how it's easiest to get it to you.


----------

